# Atlas Turret Tooling/Holders



## wa5cab (Aug 25, 2013)

I have an original Atlas 6627 12" Turret Tailstock. I'm looking for Brown & Sharpe or equivalent 3/4" diameter shank tool holders, mostly drill holders, floating (adjustable) cutter holders and bushings for the latter. I have quite a few 5/8" shank parts but I've seen no sign that anyone ever made 3/4" X 5/8" reducing bushings.

Robert Downs - Houston


----------



## Bill C. (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: B&S Tooling For Atlas Turret Tailstock*



wa5cab said:


> I have an original Atlas 6627 12" Turret Tailstock. I'm looking for Brown &Sharpe or equivalent 3/4" diameter shank tool holders, mostly drill holders, floating (adjustable) cutter holders and bushings for the latter. I have quite a few 5/8" shank parts but I've seen no sign that anyone ever made 3/4" X 5/8" reducing bushings.
> 
> Robert Downs - Houston



You might have to make your own sleeves to fit.  Good luck


----------



## Inflight (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: B&S Tooling For Atlas Turret Tailstock*

I run the same turret tailstock on my Atlas and I ended up making my own sleeves.

View attachment 59461



-= Matt =-


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: B&S Tooling For Atlas Turret Tailstock*

For some reason, the 5/8" shank holders seem much more plentiful.  I acquired a bunch of them (mostly floating) to fit the 2MT mounted turret I had before I found the 6627.  

One thing that has puzzled me is that none of the B&S holders have flats on the shanks.  Tightening a set screw against them scars them and sometimes makes them hard to remove.  I assume (I've never seen one) that the B&S screw machines had a different method of tightening on the holders.  I've been thinking about finding some precision ground 3/4" OD tubing and making sleeves and permanently converting all of the 5/8" that I have to 3/4".  And then milling a flat across them after conversion.  But I thought that I would make one more attempt to find someone with a box full of 3/4" that they didn't want anymore.

Robert D.


----------



## Bill C. (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: B&S Tooling For Atlas Turret Tailstock*



wa5cab said:


> For some reason, the 5/8" shank holders seem much more plentiful.  I acquired a bunch of them (mostly floating) to fit the 2MT mounted turret I had before I found the 6627.
> 
> One thing that has puzzled me is that none of the B&S holders have flats on the shanks.  Tightening a set screw against them scars them and sometimes makes them hard to remove.  I assume (I've never seen one) that the B&S screw machines had a different method of tightening on the holders.  I've been thinking about finding some precision ground 3/4" OD tubing and making sleeves and permanently converting all of the 5/8" that I have to 3/4".  And then milling a flat across them after conversion.  But I thought that I would make one more attempt to find someone with a box full of 3/4" that they didn't want anymore.
> 
> Robert D.



I was looking for a clear photo of a B&S tool holder with a flat, I didn't find one.  I guess they didn't mill a flat so the tool holder can be rotated for clearance between the cross slide tooling.  Yes removing some of the holders can be a bear to remove.  Good to read turret lathes are still running and producing parts.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: B&S Tooling For Atlas Turret Tailstock*

Bill,

I have around 25 B&S 5/8" shank tool holders.  None have flats and none show the tell-tale footprint of a set screw, either.

Robert D.


----------



## Bill C. (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: B&S Tooling For Atlas Turret Tailstock*



wa5cab said:


> Bill,
> 
> I have around 25 B&S 5/8" shank tool holders.  None have flats and none show the tell-tale footprint of a set screw, either.
> 
> Robert D.



Thank for the information.  Are the set screws flat bottom?  Also some people over torque them as well.  I agree with you a tool holder shouldn't have any clamp markings.  Takes time to remove from the turret and file down the raised areas on the holder.  Thank you for the reply.  Bill


----------



## oldgoaly (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: B&S Tooling For Atlas Turret Tailstock*

I just pulled my 10" turret tail stock out, and was wondering if it was worth adding a spacer to use it on my 12" sort of talked myself into just cleaning up the 10" that I had been using for wood. So that is what the turret tooling is???? I just took a quick check of it with a caliper, I was guessing a 3/4" weldon style. Are there different types used over the years???

View attachment 59609
View attachment 59610


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: B&S Tooling For Atlas Turret Tailstock*

oldgoaly,

The 10" and 12" tailstock turrets (and lever action tailstocks) are the same except for the base. The 10" uses the same 10D-6 base as does the standard tailstock. The 12" ones use an L6-6A base, which is the same as a 10D-6 except 2.000" tall. You can use another 10D-6 with a longitudinal slot in the top as a spacer, although the upper one will overhang the lower one slightly as they are wider at the top than at the bottom. The late (Commercial) 12" base will look better as it is a little wider at the top. I was about to do that for my lever action tailstock when I stumbled across the 12" turret. I have the drawings if you decide to put your 10" turret on your 12" lathe and want them.

My assumption is that the Atlas turrets (both bed and tailstock) used the Weldon style holders. But I have never seen any for sale by themselves. I've low-bid several turrets that had tooling in them just to find out, but always got outbid and didn't raise as I don't need another turret.

Bill C.,

I'll check the set screws in both turrets that I have.  Too late to do it tonight.

Robert D


----------

